# Fishing Bob Sikes



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

First of all I know nothing about this bridge or fishing it. I may have been to the beach side twice in my life, so please excuse my ignorance. I'm wanting to learn to fish this bridge so I'm looking for input on the best approach. I've been reading a lot on here about people fishing it and I just want to connect the dots so to speak. I would like to target some sheepshead. So if I go to the south side (Pensacola side?) I assume I would try to park around the Grand Marlin and walk out on the fishing bridge from there? Also, when fishing the pilings for sheepshead, how far out do you typically go and are you fishing the pilings on the fishing bridge or the toll bridge? It seems that the fishing bridge and toll bridge run fairly even for a few hundred yards, but I figure you could fish pilings on both bridges as it looks like they are close together. Again, sorry for the ignorance and I know I just need to go to understand more, but I would like to have some kind of approach when going. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

As far as parking and walking out your right, for finding them I try a piling if nothing after 5-10 min. move to another, I'm not a big sheep fisherman and I'm shure the more experienced will chime in soon. Good luck.


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks Yukon, at least I know that my plans on parking and getting on the bridge were about right.


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

Be prepared to go through bait when the bite is good they will steal it right off your hook and you will have no idea they did.


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

OK. Went a couple of times over the weekend. It was an experience and I learned a few things about fishing that bridge.

One thing though. Has anyone checked to see how much delay the low or high tide is from the projected times at the pass (Tides4fishing.com)? I assumed 30 minutes to an hour. I ask because I thought I was fishing the last part of the outgoing or slack and my bait would drift back up under the fishing bridge. And I was fishing on or close to the bottom. It looked like the tide was still going out. I guess the hard east wind was making the surface water look like it was flowing out but the actual current underneath was coming in? Anyone?


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

bamacpa said:


> OK. Went a couple of times over the weekend. It was an experience and I learned a few things about fishing that bridge.
> 
> One thing though. Has anyone checked to see how much delay the low or high tide is from the projected times at the pass (Tides4fishing.com)? I assumed 30 minutes to an hour. I ask because I thought I was fishing the last part of the outgoing or slack and my bait would drift back up under the fishing bridge. And I was fishing on or close to the bottom. It looked like the tide was still going out. I guess the hard east wind was making the surface water look like it was flowing out but the actual current underneath was coming in? Anyone?


Sorry for the stupid question. I figured it out.


----------

